

Business Tech becomes sexy again - nohup
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444433504577652173691389822.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
arocks
Of course, this is a cyclical trend like high street fashion. But this time it
is because enterprises software-makers are finally grokking 'user experience'.

Social networking applications focussed on delivering a fast and friendly
interface to the web. This made them a big hit. All the while enterprise
software was form-driven, thick and clunky. As savvy enterprise developers are
realising this trend, the user interface is turning sexier and easier to use
than ever before.

The real money has always been in "business-oriented tech", but the infusion
of social app concepts has given it a new lease of life.

------
dsolomon
It's about time the tech sector got respect again.

